# Code books for CIVIL PE exam for this october



## calicivileng (Jul 8, 2010)

I am preparing to take PE in civil with structural depth exam , this october (october 2010). Unfortunately I don't work right now and so I don't have any access to code books. If anybody has any of the following code books and are planning to sell, please let me know.

Also, if anybody can let me borrow their code books to use in exam then that will also be great. I can give some deposit as security for borrowing the code books. I am located in bay area, CA so if anybody from this area can let me borrow their books for 2 months , that will be good enough.

I need following code books.

*AASHTO* AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications, 4th edition, 2007, with 2008 Interim Revisions, American Association of State Highway &amp; Transportation Officials, Washington, DC.

*IBC* International Building Code, 2006 edition (without supplements), International Code Council, Falls Church, VA.

*ASCE 7* Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures, 2005, American Society of Civil Engineers, Reston, VA.

*ACI 318* Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete, 2005, American Concrete Institute, Farmington Hills, MI.

*ACI 530/530.1-05* Building Code Requirements and Specifications for Masonry Structures (and related commentaries), 2005; American Concrete Institute, Detroit, MI; Structural Engineering Institute of the American Society of Civil Engineers, Reston, VA; and The Masonry Society, Boulder, CO.

*AISC* Steel Construction Manual, 13th edition, American Institute of Steel Construction, Inc., Chicago, IL.

*NDS* National Design Specification for Wood Construction ASD/LRFD, 2005 edition &amp; National Design Specification Supplement, Design Values for Wood Construction, 2005 edition, American Forest &amp; Paper Association (formerly National Forest Products Association), Washington, DC.

*PCI * PCI Design Handbook: Precast and Prestressed Concrete, 6th edition, 2004, Precast/Prestressed Concrete Institute, Chicago, IL.

*AWS* Structural Welding Code D1.1 (2006), D1.2 (2003), and D1.4 (2005) American Welding Society, Miami, FL.

Thank you.


----------

